# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  چگونه با سن بالا برنامه نویس شویم؟

## hiva_yekta

سلام دوستان، یقینا اینو خیلی جاها دیدیم و شنیدیم ! اما شدیدا نیاز به راهنمایی شما دارم
مخصوصا کسانی که یدی در این راه دارند!! لطفا منو از راهنماییتون دریغ نکنین
اول اینکه: سال 90رشته آی تی، دانشگاه دولتی فارغ التحصیل شدم
دوم: طی سه سال بعد فارغ التحصیلی دو شغل اموزشی در یک اموزشگاه و شغل بعدی اینکه دوسال کافینت داشتم (در شهرستان)
سوم: سال 93 ارشد نرم افزار تهران قبول شدم، و به تازگی شدیدا حس نیاز برای ادامه کار در شغل برنامه نویسی پیدا کردم
مانع : برنامه نویسی بلد نیستم! دو سال تهران بودم، طی این دو سال اموزشگاه لایتک برای جاوا رفتم خوشم نیامد از جاوا و اصلا بعد از جلسه ششم دیگه نخوندمش
اموزشگاهِ برنامه نویس Asp.netرفتم ب دلیل تداخل با پایان نامه اونو هم نصفه کردم !
حالا 27 سال سن دارم و واقعا دلم میخاد برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم، صرفا برای کار! به سفارش یکی از دوستانم گفتن بیا برا شرکت ما بصورت یک کار پروژه ای برنامه نویسی را شروع کن و بعد از سه ماه ما از تو پروژه برنامه نویسی میخواهیم!
من همش میگم سنم بالا رفته برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی، از جهتی نمیخوام این فرصت از دست بدم، بنظرتون برا شروع برنامه نویسی من باید چیکار کنم؟ با سنی که دارم ایا امکان یادگیری دارم!؟ و یقینا من نمیخوام شخصیتی مثل معمار نرم افزار بشم! صرفا میخوام ازاین طریق به صورت ابرومند و نیمه حرفه ای امورات و زندگیم را به صورت خوب بگذرونم! 
و اینکه برم سراغش یا وقت نذارم و برم سراغ مهارتهایی که بلدم و ازشون پول دربیارم ! (مثلا طراحی گرافیک بلدم، همون کافینت هم درامدم بدک نبود)
** نمیدونم اینجا محل مناسبی برا این پست بود یا نه! امیدوارم حذف نکنین جای دیگه واسه این مشاوره پیدا نکردم  (خخخ)

----------


## harand1

درود 
چطوری تا ارشد رفتی و برنامه نویسی بلد نیستی :متفکر: 
با توجه به اینکه طراحی و گرافیک بلد هستید برید سراغ طراحی وب(html,css,javascript)

----------


## pbm_soy

در کار طراحی و گرافیک هم کسی موفقتر است که برنامه نویسی بلد باشد!
کار گرافیک را هم فقط تایک سطحی میتوانید پیش ببرید کار سطح بالا را مطمین باشید نمیتوانید 
برای یادگرفتن برنامه نویسی هم هیچ وقت دیر نیست 
تنها نکته یادگیری تکرار و تمرین خیلی زیاد است 
مطمین باشید نه کتاب نه کلاس و نه اساتید عالی شما را برنامه نویس نمیکنند فقط تکرار و تمرین خودت باعث میشود برنامه نویس شوید 
دراین زمینه مثالهای زیادی دراین سایت هست بگردید
موفق باشید

----------


## hiva_yekta

> درود 
> چطوری تا ارشد رفتی و برنامه نویسی بلد نیستی
> با توجه به اینکه طراحی و گرافیک بلد هستید برید سراغ طراحی وب(html,css,javascript)


آخه نمیگن که بیا کد بزن !! تو آزمون ارشد فقط باید بتونی بفهمی کد چی کار میکنه  :ناراحت:

----------


## hiva_yekta

> در کار طراحی و گرافیک هم کسی موفقتر است که برنامه نویسی بلد باشد!
> کار گرافیک را هم فقط تایک سطحی میتوانید پیش ببرید کار سطح بالا را مطمین باشید نمیتوانید 
> برای یادگرفتن برنامه نویسی هم هیچ وقت دیر نیست 
> تنها نکته یادگیری تکرار و تمرین خیلی زیاد است 
> مطمین باشید نه کتاب نه کلاس و نه اساتید عالی شما را برنامه نویس نمیکنند فقط تکرار و تمرین خودت باعث میشود برنامه نویس شوید 
> دراین زمینه مثالهای زیادی دراین سایت هست بگردید
> موفق باشید


بنظرتون اگر با یک پروژه شروع کنم و از پایه میشه؟ البته اینجور  که من انگار الفبای برنامه نویسی را بلد باشم و بخوام با پروژه انجامم بدم؟

----------


## prans68

جوری گفتین سنم بالاست گفتم الان میگه 45 سالمه. شما بهترین موقعتونه کد بزنین هر چند بنده از 18 سالگیم برنامه نویسی میکنم و الان 27 سال دارم ولی بنده به صورت حرفه ای 2 یا 3 ساله دارم  برنامه  نویسی میکنم. من دوستی دارم 36 سالشه سال پش میومد پیشم سی شارپ رو یاد میگرفت الان تو یه شرکت معتبر داره کار میکنه کارشم خیلی خوبه و راضی هستن تازه ایشون دیپلمم نداره!!

----------


## golbafan

یکی از همکارانم در 40 سالگی شروع کرد به برنامه نویسی و خیلی هم کارش خوب بود.

----------


## elena

میشه آموزشگاه خوب تو تهران برای طراحی سایت بهم معرفی کنید

----------


## ciavosh

والا ما شنیده بودیم با سن بالا نمیشه ساز زدن یاد گرفت ولی اینو نشنیده بودم.

----------


## heybat66

ربطی به سن نداره بخوای یاد میگیری

----------


## fariba-2

قبول کنین که آیتم سن در یادگیری همه چیز تاثیر گذاره.
اینکه تعداد انگشت شماری موفق میشن حتی در 80 سالگی به مدارج بالا برسن یه استثناء هست که هزاران نقض داره.
من برای گرفتن یه مدرک کارشناسی نرم افزار واقعا پوستم کنده شد.
البته مثل بقیه دانشجوها باری به هر جهت درس میخوندم و کلاسها رو یکی در میون میرفتم و آخر ترمم جزوه یه بچه درسخون رو میگرفتم و دو شبه میخوندم خیلی هم خوش میگذشت. اما این کارها مال یه جوون 21-2 ساله است.
من کل ترم میخوندم بازم نمره دلخواهم رو نمیگرفتم.
البته اگر 27 سالم بود که تازه خیلی هم خوشحال بودم.
من55 سالمه که دارم میگم واسم دیره وگرنه 27 سالگی رو سن بالا نمیگن.

----------


## ahmad156

> طی این دو سال اموزشگاه لایتک برای جاوا رفتم خوشم نیامد از جاوا و اصلا بعد از جلسه ششم دیگه نخوندمش





> دلم میخاد برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم، صرفا برای کار!





> صرفا میخوام ازاین طریق به صورت ابرومند و نیمه حرفه ای امورات و زندگیم را به صورت خوب بگذرونم!


نکته ای که از جمله های شما بر میاد اینه که شما علاقه ای به برنامه نویسی ندارین و صرفاً به خاطر امورات زندگی هست که قصد دارین برنامه نویس بشین.
اگر واقعاً این طور هست شدیداً به شما توصیه میکنم که سراغ حرفه های دیگه برین و بیخیال برنامه نویسی بشین.
عامل اول و به نظر من مهمترین عامل برای برنامه نویس شدن ، علاقه مندی به برنامه نویسی هست.
سن هم اهمیت داره ولی عامل تعیین کننده نیست.
بنده به صورت مفید 3 سال هست که دارم برنامه نویسی میکنم و در طول این مدت نه آموزشگاه،نه دوره،نه کلاس خصوصی و نه حتی برنامه نویسی همکارم باشه که چیزی از اون یاد گرفته باشم ،فقط و فقط هر چی بلدم(ادعا کردم :لبخند گشاده!: ) از کتاب و اینترنت دارم.

----------


## hamedarian2009

توی برنامه نویسی اول باید اصلا به پول فکر نکنی و حداقل 2-3 سال وقتتو بزاری روی یادگیری و تمرین و تمرین و تمرین ...
تنها دلیلی که میتونه مشکل بزرگی برای افراد با سنین بالاتر برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی باشه چون معمولا این افراد دیگه مستقل هستن و شاید متاهل باشن خرج زندگی باعث میشه حداقل نمیتونن از عهده مخارج خودشون اوایل بربیان پس بهتره حداق یک شغل دیگه داشته باشید و در نارش برنامه نویسی هم کار کنید تا قوی بشید و بتونید به درامد زایی برسید وگرنه سن که یک عدده و  به روحیات  فرد و سلامت جسمانیش بستگی داره یک شخص 20 ساله میتونه پیر باشه و یا فرد 45 ساله میتونه جوون باشه

----------


## daneshjo31

به نام خدا.دوستان من بیمارخاص هستم.تازنده ام بایدداروبخورم.وعوارضش هم زیاده. و سنم هم 31 سال به شدت فراموشکاروکم حوصله.اماهیچوقت دلسردنمیشم.سرجمع یکسال برنامه نویسی کارکردم.اول  کمی ویژوال بیسیک و C#‎ کارکردم.امافهمیدم برای من طراحی سایت بهتره والان چندوقتیه طراحی سایت کارمیکنم.بهcss .html تاسطح بالای وjquery هم نسبتاخوب الان دارم طراحی قالب کارمی کنم.وکم کم میخوام برم سراغ php.به لطف خدا وتوجه ائمه اطهار.این کامنت راگذاشتم تاشایدباعث دلگرمی کسی بشم.لطفاماراازدعای خیرتان فراموش نکنید.

----------


## محسن=0

> به نام خدا.دوستان من بیمارخاص هستم.تازنده ام بایدداروبخورم.وعوارضش هم زیاده. و سنم هم 31 سال به شدت فراموشکاروکم حوصله.اماهیچوقت دلسردنمیشم.سرجمع یکسال برنامه نویسی کارکردم.اول  کمی ویژوال بیسیک و C#‎‎ کارکردم.امافهمیدم برای من طراحی سایت بهتره والان چندوقتیه طراحی سایت کارمیکنم.بهcss .html تاسطح بالای وjquery هم نسبتاخوب الان دارم طراحی قالب کارمی کنم.وکم کم میخوام برم سراغ php.به لطف خدا وتوجه ائمه اطهار.این کامنت راگذاشتم تاشایدباعث دلگرمی کسی بشم.لطفاماراازدعای خیرتان فراموش نکنید.


سلام.
درود بر تو
امیدوارم همیشه سربلند باشی و ان شا الله هر چه زودتر بهبوی پیدا کنی

----------


## zamanphp

بنده سال 83 رفتم سزاغ برنامه نویسی..اون زمان از روی علاقه بود نه پول..ولی حالا که هنوز دارم با سن 33 کد می زنم برای پول هست..ولی بعضی از برنامه ها رو هم به عشق اون برنامه کد زدم نه پول چرا که زمان بیشتری گذاشتم برای جزئیات اون برنامه که اگه برای پول بود چون زمان هم مهم هست ازش می گذشتم

----------


## Symbian Master

> جوری گفتین سنم بالاست گفتم الان میگه 45 سالمه. شما بهترین موقعتونه کد بزنین هر چند بنده از 18 سالگیم برنامه نویسی میکنم و الان 27 سال دارم ولی بنده به صورت حرفه ای 2 یا 3 ساله دارم  برنامه  نویسی میکنم. من دوستی دارم 36 سالشه سال پش میومد پیشم سی شارپ رو یاد میگرفت الان تو یه شرکت معتبر داره کار میکنه کارشم خیلی خوبه و راضی هستن تازه ایشون دیپلمم نداره!!


این کامنت شما، واقعاً روی من تاثیر گذاشت.

----------


## Symbian Master

> به نام خدا.دوستان من بیمارخاص هستم.تازنده ام بایدداروبخورم.وعوارضش هم زیاده. و سنم هم 31 سال به شدت فراموشکاروکم حوصله.اماهیچوقت دلسردنمیشم.سرجمع یکسال برنامه نویسی کارکردم.اول  کمی ویژوال بیسیک و C#‎‎ کارکردم.امافهمیدم برای من طراحی سایت بهتره والان چندوقتیه طراحی سایت کارمیکنم.بهcss .html تاسطح بالای وjquery هم نسبتاخوب الان دارم طراحی قالب کارمی کنم.وکم کم میخوام برم سراغ php.به لطف خدا وتوجه ائمه اطهار.این کامنت راگذاشتم تاشایدباعث دلگرمی کسی بشم.لطفاماراازدعای خیرتان فراموش نکنید.


سلام
نفرموید که آیا الان درحال یادگیری طراحی سایت هستید یا برای بیرون، پروژه هم انجام میدید؟
(میخوام بدونم توی یک سال که فرمودید برای یادگیری وقت گذاشتید، میشه به درآمد رسید یا نه؟)

----------

